
Mich. woman warns others after finding shirt tucked into her windshield - Mz
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2017/02/22/mich-woman-warns-others-after-finding-shirt-tucked-into-her-windshield/98242556/
======
CarolineW
Also:

[http://www.trueactivist.com/woman-sees-strange-item-on-
winds...](http://www.trueactivist.com/woman-sees-strange-item-on-windshield-
and-quickly-realizes-shes-in-danger/)

------
LordWinstanley
>>>Flint Township Police Detective Sergeant Brad Wangler said he found out
about the incident through social media and reached out to Hardacre...

Four-Tops-Itis!

